# Who wants better mileage?



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

Anyone ever hear of these new pills that you put in your tank and it gives you better mileage?

I was a mechanic for 7 years and would never believe it. My buddy Keith got 19.6mpg in his new Dodge Quad Cab on a snow goose trip from these things a couple weeks back. I had gotten some pills from a buddy and decided to try them out on that trip. HOLY CRAP! Could not believe it.

Anyway, I got some that I was supposed to give out to people who drive alot and have them try them out for free and then write an email back on how much they saved in MPG.

If you guys would like to get some for free PM me or email me at [email protected] and Ill send them to you. Ill have to limit it to the first 25 or so people though. I dont have that many.

Only catch is id like to get a detailed report of miles driven and exactly how many gallons you used and compare it to what you usually get.

Also there is an insurance policy that if something would happen to your truck they will pay for it. In case your skeptic.

Im just dumbfounded on this and cant wait to hear if they help your mileage or not as well.

Thanks guys

Ty


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

:spam:


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

how can this be spam? :roll:

I want to give them away for free and see how they work in TRUCKS.


----------



## fireball (Oct 3, 2003)

Dubious "Gas-Saving" Gadgets Can Drive You to Distraction

With the summer driving season underway, the Federal Trade Commission (FTC), the nation's consumer protection agency, wants consumers to question claims that automotive devices will "boost your mileage by an extra 6 miles per gallon," " improve your fuel economy up to 26 percent," or the like.

The U.S. Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) has tested over 100 supposed gas-saving devices - including mixture "enhancers" and fuel line magnets - and found that very few provided any fuel economy benefits. Those devices that did work provided only marginal improvements. In fact, some "gas-saving" products even may damage a car's engine or cause substantial increases in exhaust emissions. For a full list of tested products, check www.epa.gov/otaq/consumer.htm.

The FTC suggests that instead of shelling out cash for products of questionable benefit, consumers take some tried and true steps to deal with rising gas prices:


----------



## fireball (Oct 3, 2003)

Claims of gas mileage extender could be a stretch

Published February 3, 2006

Personal message to President Bush:

Relax, dude.

As you said this week, the nation is addicted to oil. But for a mere $149, you not only can solve the problem, you also make a few bucks doing it.

And Ron Popeil thought he had all the answers!

All consumers have to do is pop a couple of magic pills into their gas tanks, and they'll realize an immediate 35 percent mileage increase. Take that, Arab sheiks!

And the pills cost only $50 for a bottle of 80--or enough for 40 tanks of gas.

That initial $149, however, also entitles you to be a distributor of the product via a Web site through BioPerformance, a Dallas-based company that goes by a P.O. box rather than a street address.

For $499 consumers can sell the pills plus enlist other mopes to sell them and pay a commission for the privilege.

Though an example of free enterprise at work, it also sounds like a pyramid scheme. So we called the BioPerformance contact, Brian Brower, an area manager in Utah, to learn for sure.

"Yes, it's a pyramid, that's what it is, and it's legal," he said.

Brower explained how the system works.

But it was so convoluted and confusing that by the time he finished we wanted to swallow a bottle of the pills and wash them down with 15 gallons of gas.

Once you sign up for $499, you try to enlist "right and left legs" to sell the pills and get each of those "legs" to enlist right and left legs to sell pills for them, and on and on.

No matter how many legs sprout, each and every one pays you a commission.

Brower buys bottles of pills, not to slip in his gas tank but to give away to friends, relatives and strangers on the street.

"I buy 600 pills and give them away to get others interested and hope they'll sign up to sell them because that's where the income comes in," he said.

In addition to commissions, you earn other perks as you move up in the BioPerformance hierarchy to regional manager, vice president, senior vice president, national marketing director and finally international marketing director, who gets a 3 percent commission on all the pills sold in the world.

The perks include payments on a luxury car and on a house.

So how does BioPerformance boost fuel economy and cure the U.S. oil addiction with all the attention focused on selling the pills rather than using them?

The selling is the business, according to David Sykuta, executive director of the Illinois Petroleum Council.
"There is no magic pill that will increase mileage," said Sykuta, who advises those approached to sell the pills to perform a little magic of their own and quickly disappear.

"We are extraordinarily skeptical of any product that claims to dramatically increase mileage," added Steve Baker, regional manager for the Federal Trade Commission in Chicago.

The FTC.gov Web site warns of such mileage claims and possible fuel-saving scams.

The Environmental Protection Agency in Washington has registered the pills, but that means only that they are no more harmful than the gas in the tank, said EPA spokesman John Millet.

"The EPA has done no testing to determine that the pills actually work," Millet said. "Since the test costs $26,000, I'm not sure we would."

Though the EPA never endorses any fuel-saving additive or device, Millet did pass along a tip:

"Our advice to any consumer wanting to buy a gadget to increase fuel economy is to buy a tire-pressure gauge," Millet said.

And then get two other people to buy a tire-pressure gauge, and each of those get two people to buy a tire gauge and . . . .

Pretty much a scam. Buy the kit, give them away, get a few people to sell them until they are proven bogus...pray on peoples fears and needs..than run. :sniper:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

This same spamomatic was posted on the Refuge - verbatum. :roll:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

So tell us Ty how is this not :spam:

Where did you get the pills? Please provide a link for authentication.

You have to imagine that if the claims were true, that this little "pill" would be worth it's weight in gold and not handed out freely to try.

Can you understand how most here would think something "fishy" is going on?

Ryan

.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

Yea thats what they are and thats what it is.

I was just asked to see if I could find some guys to just try them out for free, give a report, and not buy anything.

This would be your FREE chance to see if they are bogus.

I personally seen them work. I am serious. Im no scam artist thats for sure. :roll:

If its spam then let Chris delete the thread. Wouldnt bother me.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Ty said:


> Yea thats what they are and thats what it is.
> 
> I was just asked to see if I could find some guys to just try them out for free, give a report, and not buy anything.


Asked by WHOM Ty? That is what I'm trying to understand. WHO specifically asked you? If you'd like to PM me that would be fine, if it is personal information.

Was this an anonymous email request? A personal friends whom you trust? Where exactly did these pills originate from?

Thanks,

Ryan

.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

my uncle is selling them.

They are the Bio Performance.

Sorry I didnt understand your question.

Wanna try them for free now?

:beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

if the feds say they don't work I want some

address in PM

Thanks Ty, I'll cover the postage somehow too if I can.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Why would you want a product that the feds say doesnt work amd could ruin your engine? Maybe it is all worth it if you save $.23 every gas fill. But i guess if it works for you let us all know huh!?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Dam some of you guys are a joke. You know if TY would have posted he was giving free Big Foots away you sure would not be posting SPAM SPAM SPAM. You would be on your knees begging. Man a guy trys to be nice and gets kicked down for it. :eyeroll:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

It's kind of unusual that he wants a report on how it works though. Maybe he is using us as gerbils for an agency that is paying him to collect the information.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

This is something my uncle sells.

He gave me some to use and I figured id do my own little test and send them out to see if that one time that Keith and I used them was perhaps a fluke. I dunno. I really seen them give him 5 MPG more.

So the thought has crossed my mind about getting into it. But before I do I want some better proof.

I know if I didnt see it myself and read this thread I would be laughing my *** off. I dont believe all that gimmick crap.

So if you are a naysayer I really want to invite you to prove that they dont work.

Oh yea, I put a pill in a glass of gas to see if it left any residue or anything when dissolved and within about 15 mins its was gone and I could not see anything.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> Oh yea, I put a pill in a *glass of gas* to see if it left any residue or anything when dissolved and within about 15 mins its was gone and I could not see anything.


There's a tear in my beer.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

:lol:


----------

